# Yogurt Kidded! pics and a question



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yogurt wasn't due for another 10 days so I wasn't ready for this. :hair: 
I came home to a fluffy, dry but muddy running around and bouncing 8 lb boy! :kidblue:










Forgive the muddy baby, my barn yard is a pit from all the rain.

Question, she is cleaning him, talking to him, nuzzling with him and seems to be a good mamma. He was dry when I came home, he is very active, his belly isn't full but it doesn't seem empty either but every time I see him get near her udder, she side steps away. :GAAH:

All indications are she has fed him. I am just worried about the stepping away behavior.

Any clues?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the surprise baby!!

Check her teats, she may be engorged to the point of him nursing hurts her, you may need to milk her a bit to relieve pressure.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I agree and sometimes you have to hold the doe still and make sure they get to nurse enough for a day or so or until you see that she is letting them nurse.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute kid. Congrats! I think the others have it covered if the teat is plugged you may just have to get that plug out by milking.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others... :thumb: 

Also.. when in doubt... get a syringe(no needle) and milk mom... then feed colostrum to baby...

Congrats ...very cute...


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Her udder was really tight this morning. He wasn't lethargic but not as active as he was. Belly still seeming about half full.

So I milker her. That was a very tight udder and an adventure. I have Meat Goats.! I do not have a milking stand! I tied her head to the hay rack and pinned her to the wall while I struggled with tiny 1" long teats.

I am sore and bruised but I got about a quart out of her. She still has lots in there but at least she isn't tight anymore. 

Baby was shivering so I took him up to the house. His temp was 100.0 degrees so I gave him about 4 oz of what I milked out. I put him in the laundry basket with a towel and turned the space heater on in the bathroom with the doors shut.

I am off to the feed store. I dropped my thermometer between the kidding pen and the barn wall and can't get it out! I am going to need it today.


I do not have time for a bottle baby!?!?!? I am leaving town tonight which is the reason I am off work today.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Get baby warmed back up and back out with mom as soon as possible you don't want to bottle feed. I bet he just wasn't able to get much or any milk and because of that started to chill. How cold is it there?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes ...get the baby on mom now... she isn't hurting and is relieved from being milked....and should allow the kid to nurse now..... If you are taking off for a while... I would really recommend someone to watch her udder and milk her as needed and to keep an eye on the baby........do you have one of those safe heat lamps to put out there? I would do that in case ..so it will help him.... put it to where he can move away from it... if he gets to cold or visa versa.... :hug:

If the kid is weak give a bo-se shot and vit E 

nutradrench is good to give as well.... 

Vit B complex will help with appetite too...


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok, I got him warmed up. I gave him some corn syrup and molasses, a B12 shot and took him out to mom. She nuzzled and licked him like crazy. He didn't try to nurse. I watched for a half an hour and he never tried. I figured he wasn't hungry yet so I left them together. I went up every 15 minutes to check on them, no nursing attempts. After 2 hours he was shivering again with a temp of 98 degrees YIKES! It is in the 60's but everything is wet! 

So he warming up in my bathroom again. he is up to 100 degrees. I would like to get him a little warmer and try again. 

I am on plane in 5 hours!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would try and put him right on moms teat if at all possible. Maybe he gave up on there being anything in there. Squirt some on your finger and let him lick then get him to understand where it is coming from.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have a stall you can put the two into? 

I would hold mom against the wall and tickle his bum to encourage him to drink

To get his temp us give whiskey karo and coffee (no whiskey then don't worry about it) give 3-6cc and then take him out to mom and do as I said above.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I put them in the kidding stall as soon as I got home and found the baby. It is about 4' by 8'. 

When I left last night he was doing ok. His temp was up, I had given him another bottle and hubby put the heat lamps bck up in the kidding stall. Hubby said he doing well when he went to bed last night and I haven't heard from him since.

I haven't heard from hubby yet this morning but the 3 hour time zone difference makes it difficult. I hope to hear from him at lunch. This is the worst part, not knowing how he is doing!

Thank you all for your help! I have had does outright reject a baby but never this halfway stuff.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope he is doing good. 
Were you able to get him to drink from mom?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hubby said his temp was fine this morning but he didn't want much of his bottle. He said it looked like he *might* have been nursing. Hubby isn't the best at judging but lets hope!


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

He sure is cute! I'm glad he is doing better and they are bonding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad he is doing OK....have DH keep checking and tickling his tailhead area along the back.... to stimulate him to go for the teat...and make sure... his belly is full feeling.... It may be a good Idea.... to go out in the middle of the night to check and encourage him to nurse.....


----------

